

Show HN: Get a list of the multiplayer games you and your friends have in common - jprusik
http://mysteamfriends.com

======
jprusik
I built this app to help in those situations where you want to play a game
with your friends, but don't know what games you all own and actually play.
This will tell you.

What it does:

Pulls a list of games for you and each of your (publically viewable) friends
on Steam and returns the Steam games you have in common that have multiplayer
features. From this list, you can see what your friends' favorite multiplayer
games are, if they're logged in, and even send them an IM through the Steam
client (must be installed).

Example:

<http://www.mysteamgauge.com/friends?username=monkeyagent>

Issues:

-The app sometimes gives up mid-process. I think there's some rate-limiting mucking things up on Steam's end. I'm still working on it, but it doesn't happen too often, so try again if you get an error page and you're sure your username is correct.

-It takes a while to load. If you have more than 30 or so Steam friends, it may take several minutes.

